# They just won't die! What to do with clippings?



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

I've had some water sprite and java fern clippings in a bucket for 2-3 weeks now untouched. And yet, the water sprite is still growing. Some parts did turn brown but a majority of it is still growing! I thought the java fern would be dead too so I was going to throw everything out but turns out they're still doing fine. What do most people here do with their clippings? Sell them? Give them away? I'm about to do a major number on my 29 gallon so I will most likely have even more. I don't think I can move stuff to my 120g anymore.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Send them to my house, they'll be dead in a week. Guarenteed!


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Don't know if that's possible with the water sprite.  I really thought they were dead.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Feed them to my turtle!


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Pick up only, no delivery.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I wonder.. if you had lots of free time.. If you could blend them down and add them to a fish food?  do people do that?


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

I'd try em in the JD tank....they might be gonners there.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Or throw them in the garbage =)


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Ciddian said:


> I wonder.. if you had lots of free time.. If you could blend them down and add them to a fish food?  do people do that?


I do that with my duckweed for snail and pleco biscuits I make.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

Katalyst said:


> I do that with my duckweed for snail and pleco biscuits I make.


do you mind sending me the recipe for that? that'd be awesome!


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

hojimoe said:


> do you mind sending me the recipe for that? that'd be awesome!


It involves me walking around the store tossing in veggies, whatever fish is on sale and whackloads of herbs n spices. Every time I try writing down and following a recipe it turns out terrible. When I just start chucking everything but the kitchen sink in the fish are happy and my house stinks to the high heavens for says.


----------

